# Bisexuals, are you just sexually attracted to the opposite sex or romantically too?



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Fck... because if this thread I don't even know if I'm Bi sexual or romantic anymore... *curls up in a corner*


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Aurus said:


> If you read the whole post instead of attaching to one single *misleading sentence* you would get my point right.


Misleading sentence? If I was mislead by something, it must have been the whole paragraph.

What was your point then, if not to dismiss those who act on their bisexual impulses as just in their wild and crazy free spirit phase?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Aurus said:


> If you read the whole post instead of attaching to one single *misleading sentence* you would get my point right.


Your whole post was about how you have to be deeply romantically interested in both genders to be bisexual. Which is not true. It's called biSEXUAL, right?


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Xyte said:


> Fck... because if this thread I don't even know if I'm Bi sexual or romantic anymore... *curls up in a corner*


Awww. You don't need to go in the corner. We love and accept you for who you are, whether or not we know who that is.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Both. Naturally, depends a lot on the individual, but I've been both, sexually/romantically attracted to the opposite sex, as well as the same sex.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Xyte said:


> Fck... because if this thread I don't even know if I'm Bi sexual or romantic anymore... *curls up in a corner*


Soo.. you used to think you were bisexual/romantic but you werent attracted to both gender? What do you mean?


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> Soo.. you used to think you were bisexual/romantic but you werent attracted to both gender? What do you mean?


I mean not sure if it's either se.xual or romantic attraction.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Xyte said:


> I mean not sure if it's either se.xual or romantic attraction.


Oh. thats pretty easy. Are you turned on by both genders? then youre bisexual. Have you been in love with both genders? youre biromantic. Both? Then youre both lol


----------

